

Rob Pike: An important message from Dennis Ritchie (1981) - xd
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101960720994009339267/posts/jKyyV1tXD6c

======
bitops
I'm going to admit my ignorance here...what is Blit and what is its
significance? Most of Richie's contributions were made before I was born, so I
did not grow up with many of these things.

~~~
mblakele
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blit_(computer_terminal)> had enough to satisfy
my curiosity.

------
uriel
For anyone interested, section 9 of the Unix 8th Edition manual has
documentation about the jerq: <http://man.cat-v.org/unix_8th/9/>

Intro(9) is a good starting point: <http://man.cat-v.org/unix_8th/9/intro>

It was thanks to dmr that a few years ago the 8th Edition manual and other
valuable historical materials escaped the closed vaults of Bell Labs, without
his help most of us would not have access to this treasures. This might pale
in comparison with his many much greater accomplishments, but it shows how he
was always ready to selflessly help until the end, in big and small ways, even
when it involved breaking silly corporate rules.

See also the Blit paper: <http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/blit/>

_[This is a repost of my comment in G+]_

